

Yes, an Eee PC can run 10 operating systems in parallel - sswam
http://sam.ai.ki/qemu.html

======
jacquesm
It's funny how you can now refer to a 1Ghz/1GB machine as a 'not very
powerful' computer with a straight face.

Your average computer scientist would have given his right arm and his first
born for such a machine not all that long ago.

Sure qemu is efficient, but that little machine is plenty powerful in its own
right. The fact that you normally don't actually use much of that power is why
you can do this in the first place!

~~~
varjag
Amen.

I'm usually taking my personal AspireOne on business trips. Our operations guy
refuses to stock netbooks because they are "underpowered". And, at least once
I had our contractor remark that it's impossible to work on such an
underpowered machine - while it was happily rebuilding Linux kernel at that
very moment.

The thing's so much lighter and compact than company laptops, it makes huge
difference when you have to climb a 70m tower with it, or unfold it during
13-hour flight. And most typical tasks in personal computing are not resource-
intensive at all.

~~~
sswam
I got an HP mini this week, runs Ubuntu 10.04 very nicely, and has a lovely
matte screen. It was the only laptop in shop with a nice matte screen, even
the super $3000 3d laptop had a glossy screen! Who wants a glossy screen, are
they insane?

I deliberately use slower machines so that I write more efficient code!

~~~
shadowsun7
It could be that most laptop manufacturers are copying Apple's glossy-only-
unless-you're-rich Macbook design.

Which is - I'll agree with you on this - rather ridiculous.

~~~
hexley
Glossy screens have a much higher contrast ratio, aren't covered in plastic
and are much easier to clean. You can easily stick a matte layer over the
glass if it's that much of an issue.

~~~
lanstein
Can you recommend a good matte cover? I was just going to replace the entire
screen on my MacBook.

~~~
sndp
The anti-glare film from PowerSupportUSA.com is the best computer accessory
I've ever bought.

~~~
lanstein
Thanks! Ordered.

------
lamnk
What matter to me is how they perform under load. IO/network/cpu benchmarks
between your 10 VM would be probably more interesting.

~~~
megablast
Not really. There is no way they are not going to suck, even just one does not
work that well.

------
ww520
How does one install a MacOS in a VM? Does Apple allow it?

~~~
cryptoz
Hackintosh. And no, not to my knowledge.

------
sz
Why?

~~~
nreece
That's what people wondered when Twitter and Facebook (and many other
"projects") were first launched. Pun aside, what I mean to convey is that
experimentation is a vital aspect for innovation and hackership.

~~~
shrikant
Where's the pun in that?

~~~
nreece
The pun is in the irony. Many people still question the usefulness of Twitter
and Facebook.

~~~
jacquesm
Maybe because it isn't useful to everybody?

~~~
Groxx
Is anything (non-biologically-necessary)?

